# looking for clipper recommendations



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Target has this cool little battery operated clipper just for that. It's only about $10. I have used it om 2 dogs every month for over a year and it still works great. Will try and find the pic. Found it !!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have a set of Oster clippers that we got at Target a couple of years ago for around $20-$30. It came with all of the different blade attachments. It does a great job trimming the hair between the paw pads.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> We have a set of Oster clippers that we got at Target a couple of years ago for around $20-$30. It came with all of the different blade attachments. It does a great job trimming the hair between the paw pads.


I also like the Oster brand- they're great, lots of attachments, and have yet to let us down. Casey gets hot spots frequently, I don't know how many times the clippers have come in handy for keeping hair from getting matted in it. I've never used them on the feet, but I have used them at work on cat paws before declaws. Always effective.


----------



## njitgrad (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't figure out why the clippers I use just don't do the job. Especially the corded one.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My full size clippers don't work (well at least I can't get them to ) on feet, I think they are just too big.


----------

